

Show HN: Finally launched my side project, Write.app - bpatrianakos
http://writeapp.me

======
bpatrianakos
Hi all. Creator of this thing here. I'm about to head out to catch a train
home from work but before I do I just want to pop in here and say any feedback
is appreciated. I've been working on this for about 6 months now and I've torn
it apart and rewritten/redesigned large chunks of this more times than you can
imagine. So though I know it's quite simple and still has many flaws, this is
a labor of love for me. I hope others find it as useful as I do. The whole
idea is to have a place to store your writing that's not meant for the public
the majority of the time while not being all skeuomorphic (as in "It's just
like a paper journal... except online and cheesy!") and just generally being a
place for self-expression.

My last redesign of it took ("Stole" maybe?) a lot of ideas from the Ghost
Wordpress fork idea that was posted here a few weeks ago.

Anyway, I'm off to catch my train but I'll be back to see if anyone comments
or cares. If you find bugs, please let me know (either here or my email is in
my profile). If you find a security hole, do me a favor and email it to me
privately so I can get a chance to fix it. I don't want to be _that guy_ who
gets called out on a security issue in public. But there shouldn't be anything
major if anything at all.

Thanks.

------
citruspi
1) I logged out, then logged back in. It loaded
<https://writeapp.me/login/validate>, a blank page and did nothing else.

2) In my browser (Chrome), when I try to create a new notebook, nothing
happens if I click " New Notebook" - it only works when I click the "+" button
itself.

3) When, I click on the "Options" icon on the bottom of the writing page, it
doesn't indicate that anything happened - I just saw a flash of text. I only
realized that an "Options" pane had opened when I tried scrolling even further
down the writing page. Perhaps have it slide up, or to the side from the left?

~~~
bpatrianakos
You know what, passwords are case sensitive and I have done an awful job with
error messages. That may have been the problem logging back in but I don't
have access to anyone's passwords so I'm not sure if that applies to you.

------
cyphersanctus
Design looks great. Only thing is that its forgetting me every time i visit
the main page. Im logged in, then i click the logo on the far left, im back on
the main page and no longer logged in.

~~~
bpatrianakos
It's not forgetting you exactly but it is failing to redirect you to your
account area. That's an obvious oversight. Sorry about that. I'll fix that
ASAP. In the meantime (meantime being the next couple of hours as I'm on my
way home from work) you can go to writeapp.me/write and you'll be in your
account again, just as you left it. Currently, it'll only remember you for 2
hours. I didn't want to make it indefinite in case people log in on a public
computer or something. Is that something I should change?

